# EIT in CA Safe to assume I didn't pass? :(



## sandyeggo (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone else get the link for the "diagnostic" when they log in? I'm assuming since the link is made available (even though the link doesn't go anywhere currently) that I most likely failed :Failed:

or....does EVERYONE have the "diagnostic link? see attached pic...


----------



## rj206 (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> Anyone else get the link for the "diagnostic" when they log in? I'm assuming since the link is made available (even though the link doesn't go anywhere currently) that I most likely failed :Failed:
> or....does EVERYONE have the "diagnostic link? see attached pic...



I don't have the diagnostic link... does this diagnostic link tell you anything? or is that timing out like the results link?


----------



## sandyeggo (Dec 22, 2010)

neither links work. they both time out. you just have the results link?


----------



## cpp11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Am not getting Diagnostic link, not sure if pass...


----------



## utahman44 (Dec 22, 2010)

I did not have a diagnostic link either


----------



## rj206 (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> neither links work. they both time out. you just have the results link?


yes, i only have the results link. Picture attached.

ncees.bmp


----------



## sandyeggo (Dec 22, 2010)

well that sucks for me...i think

they don't offer diagnostics unless you fail i believe.


----------



## rj206 (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> well that sucks for me...i think
> they don't offer diagnostics unless you fail i believe.


Hmmmm... i read the same thing somewhere once... tho i can't be sure. I'll look into it now.


----------



## rj206 (Dec 22, 2010)

rj206 said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > well that sucks for me...i think
> ...


Found it. You're right, if you don't pass they give u a diagnostic thing...

http://search.ncees.org/search?q=cache:g2i...nd&amp;oe=UTF-8


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

rj206 said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > well that sucks for me...i think
> ...


I only get one link...and been trying to open it but i think the server is really down right now...so I stopped...

Otherwise, I am gonna drive myself crazy...need some alcohol!!!


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can someone else just please confirm they have the diagnostics link or it may be just a fluke on his login.


----------



## rj206 (Dec 22, 2010)

spire8901 said:


> Can someone else just please confirm they have the diagnostics link or it may be just a fluke on his login.


Sounds like a plan. Anyone who got the diagnostics link please post. I think we can figure out what's what with a few posts...


----------



## sandyeggo (Dec 22, 2010)

It is quite possible that I am the only loser from Octobers test. Bah!!!

I am still hoping that it is a site error though. Since it won't officially tell me that I suck.

Anyone else??


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> It is quite possible that I am the only loser from Octobers test. Bah!!!
> I am still hoping that it is a site error though. Since it won't officially tell me that I suck.
> 
> Anyone else??


have you tried logging out and back in to see if its still there?


----------



## Zenthal (Dec 22, 2010)

If you get the results notice only then you passed. If you get the results notice and diagnostic then you failed.


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 22, 2010)

rj206 said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else get the link for the "diagnostic" when they log in? I'm assuming since the link is made available (even though the link doesn't go anywhere currently) that I most likely failed :Failed:
> ...


Sorry hun, if you have a diagnostic link that that means you failed. Its the same with a letter...fatter letter means diagnostics included and fail. Thin letter is pass results only...so I guess this is what to expect. One or two links upon NCEES login. I am also awaiting results (PE)...good to know now what to look for. UGH.


----------



## henhelm (Dec 22, 2010)

utahman44 said:


> I did not have a diagnostic link either


I did not get the diagnostic link either.


----------



## henhelm (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> It is quite possible that I am the only loser from Octobers test. Bah!!!
> I am still hoping that it is a site error though. Since it won't officially tell me that I suck.
> 
> Anyone else??


How did you feel when you finished the exam, besides the raging headache?


----------



## henhelm (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> It is quite possible that I am the only loser from Octobers test. Bah!!!
> I am still hoping that it is a site error though. Since it won't officially tell me that I suck.
> 
> Anyone else??


Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing. Stay positive, it could very well be an error.


----------



## rettscarlet (Dec 22, 2010)

No diagnostic link for me either...


----------



## yopro (Dec 22, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> Anyone else get the link for the "diagnostic" when they log in? I'm assuming since the link is made available (even though the link doesn't go anywhere currently) that I most likely failed :Failed:
> or....does EVERYONE have the "diagnostic link? see attached pic...



TO SANDY: Can you log out and log back in? Do you still see the diagnostic link?


----------



## rettscarlet (Dec 22, 2010)

yopro said:


> sandyeggo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else get the link for the "diagnostic" when they log in? I'm assuming since the link is made available (even though the link doesn't go anywhere currently) that I most likely failed :Failed:
> ...


----------



## rettscarlet (Dec 22, 2010)

The server is working now!!! I passed....


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

rettscarlet said:


> The server is working now!!! I passed....


Congrats Rett!!


----------



## yopro (Dec 22, 2010)

I passed too


----------



## Richter85 (Dec 22, 2010)

I passed also!! I didn't get the diagnostic link

congrats to everyone who even took the test!! That test was seriously stressful!


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

yopro said:


> I passed too


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

Just checked!!! The server is up and running!!! I PASSED!!!

Congrats to everyone who passed and for who did not...please don't give up!!!


----------



## cpp11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pass!

Now to get booze.


----------



## sandyeggo (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't pass  .


----------



## Casey2388 (Dec 22, 2010)

they are "making tweaks" now to the ncees website.


----------



## heynika (Dec 23, 2010)

i'm surprised that they sent out e-mails now, just in time for christmas, lol. i was prepared to wait until the beginning of february, but then again, i guess since ncees administered the test, it's all electronic now, the results. less hassle for the state board employees next year, haha.

oh, and i passed.  what a wonderful christmas gift, really.

congrats to everyone who passed as well


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats to the ones who passed. If you didn't, take the exam again.


----------



## EngineerGal (Dec 23, 2010)

heynika said:


> i'm surprised that they sent out e-mails now, just in time for christmas, lol. i was prepared to wait until the beginning of february, but then again, i guess since ncees administered the test, it's all electronic now, the results. less hassle for the state board employees next year, haha.
> oh, and i passed.  what a wonderful christmas gift, really.
> 
> congrats to everyone who passed as well


I passed in CA too! Good luck to everyone else!! Hope everyone is getting that early Christmas present!!


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

Richter85 said:


> I passed also!! I didn't get the diagnostic link
> 
> congrats to everyone who even took the test!! That test was seriously stressful!


Congrats.


----------



## henhelm (Dec 23, 2010)

Results are viewable!


----------



## Cliff (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you folks that have your results. Passing must feel so good.


----------



## niles22 (Dec 23, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> I didn't pass  .


i didn't pass either sandy. econ and thermo killed me. got to do better next time.


----------



## SAEngineer (Dec 25, 2010)

Passed. CA San Fran FE. Mech afternoon. Thought mech was very difficult.


----------



## Pratap (Dec 25, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> I didn't pass  .



Hang in there sandyeggo and niles22... don't give up.... just some more preparation and u'll get through...and trust me, it'll be worth it


----------



## kylex32 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't give up Sandy and niles. You're definitely not the first people to struggle with this exam. I finally passed this time after 3 attempts. Good luck to you both and stick with it. Believe me, if I can do it, I promise you can too.


----------



## niles22 (May 22, 2011)

kylex32 said:


> Don't give up Sandy and niles. You're definitely not the first people to struggle with this exam. I finally passed this time after 3 attempts. Good luck to you both and stick with it. Believe me, if I can do it, I promise you can too.


Finally passed! Thanks for the encouragement Pratap and kylex.


----------

